# Ex-smu Athlete Sentenced For Pot Operation



## LdyLunatic (Sep 8, 2006)

Nova Scotia
07 Sep 2006



by Brian Hayes, Court Reporter, 
A former Saint Mary's University basketball star who ran a marijuana-growing operation out of his house received a nine-month conditional sentence to be served in the community when he appeared in Halifax provincial court Wednesday. 

Cory Jefferson Janes had earlier pleaded guilty to a single count of producing cannabis ( marijuana ) in what was described as a "modest" grow op at his Terence Bay Road residence on Feb. 23, 2005. 

Federal Crown attorney Shaun O'Leary said the hydroponic operation in the basement of Mr. Janes' home generated a crop about once a week. 

Mr. O'Leary sought a 15-month conditional sentence, broken down into five months' house arrest, five months under an 11 p.m.-6 a.m. curfew and five months abiding by standard court conditions, including keeping the peace and reporting to his supervisor. 

But citing Mr. Janes' "very positive" presentence report, Judge Barbara Beach opted for a nine-month conditional sentence recommended by defence counsel Peter Mancini that included three months' house arrest, followed by three months under an 11 p.m.-6 a.m. curfew and three months under court imposed conditions. 

Mr. Mancini, a Nova Scotia legal aid lawyer, noted his client had accepted responsibility for his actions and pleaded guilty to the offence, which saved the court the cost and inconvenience of a trial. 

Judge Beach also ordered Mr. Janes to perform 80 hours of community service and banned him from possessing firearms for 10 years. 

She told Mr. Janes that it was "unfortunate" because she believed him to be a "man of good character" and the offence was out of character. 

Mr. Janes, who apologized to the court for his actions, was a member of SMU's team that won the 1999 national CIAU championship. He was chosen the tournament's most valuable player.


----------

